# Cowan lake



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

After Friday's storms I had a little trouble finding a clear stream to fish but on a whim I took a look at Cowan lake and to my surprise it was nearly perfect. Unfortunately I had failed to bring my yak or canoe so I was forced to wade. I wet Waded along the shore hitting my winter nighttime spots with a chartreuse curlytail and was surprised to catch several saugeyes and many Crappie and Wbass. The Crappie and WB were mostly small but a few were decent size. Several times I was able to locate the Wbass as they busted bait on the surface.



































Boat traffic seemed unusually light, I'm guessing most anglers assumed the lake would be a muddy mess, I sure thought it would have been.
 Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome job man, I would have put money on the lake being chocolate milk after what blew through the past couple days. Was there last week and ending up trolling. Caught to many crappie and WB to count. Was trying to find some eyes but no dice. Was going to try and get back down there this week if time and weather allows. Some of the white bass I caught were in the 1.5-2lb range and just freight training my jointed crankbaits. Some fun action anyhow. I think I had maybe only 2 short crappie trolling, could have had close to a limit if I was keeping fish. All 10+ inches. Thats the one thing I don like about trolling for the crappie with cranks, most fish are good size. Again, nice work!

Linebacker43


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> I would have put money on the lake being chocolate milk Was going to try and get back down there this week if time and weather allows. Some of the white bass I caught were in the 1.5-2lb range


 
Sounds like you had a great day ! Those Wbass are a blast.
Hopefully we won't get too much rain today, it won't take much to mess it up, 
I was shocked at how good the water looked.I check a dozen creeks looking for clear water but all were muddy.
I wasn't planning on lake fishing and many of the Wbass were busting bait "Just Out" of my casting range 
I may get back there Tuesday (if we don't get to much rain today) afternoon and this time I'm bringing my kayak or canoe and a fly-rod
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice report !


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Let us know what the lake looks like if you get out Tuesday garhtr if you would please? Wed looks like the only day that isn't going to be Hurricane force winds by the looks of it and thats the only day I could get out for a few hours. Good luck if you get out!

Linebacker43


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Will do , I'm still hoping to slip out of work early today.
I saw that forecast.  probably gonna ruin my W/E.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Really wanted to try there today but my ten foot Jon boat ain't going to like the gale force winds they are expecting lol I'm thinking tomorrow early I'll go would you recommend one ramp or the other for small boats... Haven't been there in years and it was on bass boats everytime.... Thanks and good luck


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lipping saugs.....hard core


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fishin4meat said:


> would you recommend one ramp or the other for small boats...


Ramp won't matter in a small boat at Cowan. I would launch where ever it was easiest for you.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="Fishin4meat, post: 2315664, member: 71944"Jon boat ain't going to like the gale force winds they are expecting lol I'm thinking tomorrow early I'll go would you recommend one ramp /QUOTE]
I like the ramp near the marina but if your boat is small you can possibly slide it in at the end of Sprauge Rd. There's no ramp but I put my canoe in at that spot especially if the main lake is really rough. There's also a fishing pier near the area hqs were I launch on occasion, it's rocky but I can launch a canoe or yak there.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys I appreciate it


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My son-in-law asked me to go Sunday but I couldn't go. Messed up my knee a couple of months ago and I was afraid to test it out on the wet grass and or mud. He said the water looked great. Cowan muddies up pretty quick so I was a little shocked to hear it was in good shape. I live fairly close to the lake and we had more rain here yesterday so I'm sure it will muddy up. The good thing is that the creek that feeds Cowan is small and returns to normal pretty quick. The lake takes a little longer though.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lipping saugs.....hard core


 I expect to see a pic of you lipping a Giant Pike soon 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lipping saugs.....hard core


I was thinking the same thing. After seeing a pike slice my dad along with videos of others, I'll probably never lip anything with teeth. I like fingers and tendons lol

Nice bunch of fish you got though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I expect to see a pic of you lipping a Giant Pike soon
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


nooooooooo wayyyyyy


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> nooooooooo wayyyyyy


 You lip that Pike and I'll lip a Big Fat Gar


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Y'all ain't lipping snappers yet?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

id lip a snapper before a pike


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> id lip a snapper before a pike


An all or nothing type...

My kind of peoples!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody get eyes on the water today? Sitting at Hardin cabin ramp at Deer Creek and there is no way I could launch alone tomorrow. 15 ft stretch of water just to get to the docks. Wondering if it's worth a trip over to Cowan


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Checked out Cowan today, its muddy. The creek flowing in to the lake is starting to settle down but we are supposed to get more rain Thu. Fri. and Sat.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Dang how muddy planned on going in the morning lol .... Fishable or chocolate milk lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I fished 4 hrs caught 15 or so White bass and a pair of saugeyes and lost one other eye.Lake is definitely darker than Sunday but I'd call it fishable.















I wouldn't make a long drive there but it's worth a shot if ya got nothing better to do.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok thanks I'm about an hour each way if o can braze these few holes up in this Jon boat I think I'll give it a go.... Either end clearer than the other.... From your pic there still the clearest water I ve seen this week lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fishin4meat said:


> Either end clearer than the other.... From your pic there still the clearest water I ve seen this week lol


 I was mid lake but from what I saw it all looked about the same.
Good luck and I hope the wind lays down for you---- It was brutal today


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Garhtr getting it done. Catching dirty water fish and lipping saugs. Love it.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

garhtr said:


> I was mid lake but from what I saw it all looked about the same.
> Good luck and I hope the wind lays down for you---- It was brutal today


Supposed to be the only day this week with decent wind so we ll see I'll post my results tomorrow night.... Thanks for the help I appreciate it


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

That picture of the white bass in the water made my mind up as well! Ill be there tomorrow morning. Gonna sneak outta work early tonight and hopefully be there by 7:30-8am at the latest. If ya see a big guy in a flat bottom tracker with Muddobber down the side, give a hello!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just checked the regulations, but just want to make sure, it looks like there is* NO* size limit on eyes at Cowan??


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

linebacker43 said:


> I just checked the regulations, but just want to make sure, it looks like there is* NO* size limit on eyes at Cowan??


Yea no minimum size on Cowan for saugeyes or crappie.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

If I can get this boat brazed up I'll see yall there lol got 4 of the 6 done last night..... Now to the last two and Load up I hope lol


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

not that I have any intention to keep crappie under 9", I didn't realize Cowan didn't have the 9" limit most lakes around here have.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Any reports from today ? I may try to get there tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning depending on how much precipitation we get.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Made it out there this morning, it was chilly!! Water temps reading anywhere from 59 to 61. Pretty good drop from last week. Doubled up on my first pass through the beach with white bass. Thought it was going to be a banner day, the ol' first cast curse applied. Went almost two hours without another hit. Floated around until 11 and called it a morning. Ended up with 4 WB and two keeper crappie. I'm sure if I would have down sized and slowed my presentation I probably could have picked a few more but didn't have that gear with me. Water looked to be about the same color as your picture. Only 1 other trailer in the lot when I left. Good luck if you get out!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Was wondering how muddy Cowan is?


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Wish I knew I'm debating going there now


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks good now !
Stained but certainly fishable.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

